# Warning may be upsetting



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I was at college tonight and my OH, Lee, was playing with Lola upstairs. She is tonnes better now, will come downstairs and steal the cat nip toy from the cat tree and play with it manically, rubbing herself against it and throwing it in the air etc.

This evening Lee was playing with her whilst I was out, with the cat nip toy and a teaser toy she was chasing it and they were having strokes etc when Indie (the 9 week old kitten) came charging into the room. Lola really went for her, no hissing, just straight pounce with claws out and Lee automatically shouted "ah" and clapped his hands.

This is what she has been like since, it's awful. I burst into tears when I saw her, what must have this poor girl been through?


















We are both so upset by this, my OH is so racked with guilt so we were giving her cuddles and stroking and just left her now, gonna leave the door shut tonight


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

awe such a sad photo, if I feel bad for your little girl, I can only wonder how bad you feel


hugs to you all

xxxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh bless, she is trying to curl into a ball. Er which was is it??


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

rose said:


> Oh bless, she is trying to curl into a ball. Er which was is it??


Huh? 

She looks absolutely terrified, as though we're going to hit her


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

poor baby  just give her a little snuggle, and speak softly. maxi is still a little jumpy i just kneel on the floor and speak to him

she looks so sad


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless her heart. Don't beat yourself up too much about this. You are giving her a very loving home and it is going to take some time for her to come out of her shell and feel secure. Just keep giving her some one to one time and TLC and lots of reassurance. I am sure within a couple of weeks you will see a huge improvement. Have you got any Feliway plug in diffusers going? Have you tried adding some Rescue Remedy to her water?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh the poor poor girl. She quite clearly is expecting a beating but has no fight left in her. Goodness knows what she has been through. It may take some time but you will be rewarded with a lifetime of love from here when she gains confidence.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor little sausage - she is expecting a clout there isn't she? How could someone be so horrid to an animal! Good job she is with you. Have you got feliway going?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor little girl, the look on her face just says it all  There really is some evil, vile people out there 

I'm glad she has a loving, caring forever home with you x


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor Lola...They say photos say a thousand words & this one is so heartwrenching!!

Please dont feel bad about it as she is now with a loving family & Lola will soon realise that your all going to give her nothing but your love & care.
xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How sad, poor little Lola 

I hope she soon calms down and realises she won't get mistreated any more. My Jumpy was very stressed, growling and not enjoying being picked up, for the first few days but very quickly started to relax and calm down once he realised he was safe. Now he's a purr machine!! I really hope that Lola will soon be the same xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

that poor cat, what a dreadful life shes had so far... i dont know a great deal about cats but is that normal behavior for a 9 week old kitten??....it certainly wouldnt be for a 9 week old puppy.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Gosh that picture brings tears to my eyes, what on earth has gone on with this poor little thing in her life so far? Have you managed to piece together her story at all? Did you manage to make contact with her breeder or any previous owners?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> that poor cat, what a dreadful life shes had so far... i dont know a great deal about cats but is that normal behavior for a 9 week old kitten??....it certainly wouldnt be for a 9 week old puppy.


Sorry the cat in the photo is 17 months old, but we already have a 9 week old kitten who she seems scared of. Bit confusing lol.

I've been in touch with the breeders/previous owners/breeder of her father. But that'll be a new thread by itself once I get some more information, but it's opened up my eyes that just because someone has bred fantastic show cats, amongst other things- doesn't make them a good breeder in my eyes.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Nicole.....do you really think she is scared of the kitten? not saying it can't be so but was thinking that her 'attack' could be a form of re-directed aggression. ie she was deeply involved in a game of hunting and killing the toys and laser pointer, the kitten came into view at just the wrong time and now the hunting/killing behaviour is channelled onto a real life 'aggressor'. Just a thought.
How is she now?


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

aww bless her  poor lola! 

i'm just so pleased you made the decision to take her on! 
she's in the right place now  hopefully she will realise she is in safe hands, and calm down.

there are some evil people about in this world. 
i don't know how they can live with themselves.

it just shows, just because people are willing to fork out hundreds on a cat, it doesn't mean they're going to be good owners


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Nicole.....do you really think she is scared of the kitten? not saying it can't be so but was thinking that her 'attack' could be a form of re-directed aggression. ie she was deeply involved in a game of hunting and killing the toys and laser pointer, the kitten came into view at just the wrong time and now the hunting/killing behaviour is channelled onto a real life 'aggressor'. Just a thought.
> How is she now?


The only reason I say she is scared is because whenever she sees the kitten she runs away and finds somewhere to hide, mainly in her room ontop of the wardrobe.

But what you said above was the same thing I said to my partner, that she didn't MEAN to do it but wrong place wrong time etc.

She is fine now, she's currently asleep with my 2 year old daughter on her bed, they are both soundo! She much prefers children at the moment but I'm sure that will change.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

She obviously has trust issues. Give her time, she will realise that nothing bad will happen to her now. All three my cats are rescue cats and they all came to me with trust issues (fearfulness, cringing, etc). It took time, but they have gained so much confidence it is hard to belive they are the same cats. In fact, they now rule the house and my OH and I are merely the butler and housekeeper


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thats awful to see bless her.
but shes in the best place now, and im sure she will get better as time goes by.
she will get used to the kitten, perhaps she needs just to show whos boss then they will be ok.
good luck,
im so glad after everything you went and got her.
michelle x


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Poor Lola, and your poor kitten too!

I'm interested to see what this new thread will say, it doesn't sound particularly pleasant reading though...

She really does look like she's gonna get a whallop. Maybe next time she's in the position, just stroke her and reassure her that she'll be ok? Will that help boost her trust in you, do you think?

In some ways I think the move you're about to do is the best thing for her, it'll allow her to scent mark her own specific places first, so there'll be slightly less of a threat from the kitten - they'll both have their own new places, rather than having to fight over the old ones.


----------

